
Density Based Clustering Toolbox - luu
https://github.com/CoAxLab/DeBaCl
======
craigds
What are the advantages of using level set trees, compared to say, DBSCAN? I
googled but didn't find a lot except this paper:
[http://jmlr.csail.mit.edu/proceedings/papers/v19/steinwart11...](http://jmlr.csail.mit.edu/proceedings/papers/v19/steinwart11a/steinwart11a.pdf)

(and the explanations there are a little over my head)

~~~
papayawarrior
The most immediate advantage is that dbscan requires you to choose a specific
density level, while level set trees don't. This means that with LSTs you can
see the clusters at any density level without rerunning the algorithm, and in
fact obtain clusters at _different_ density levels. The dendrogram
representation of the LST is also a useful visualization for densities in more
than two dimensions.

